# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Gin Rin Bekko closed Kamis 11/06/09 pkl 20:00

## h_andria

Gin Rin Bekko Blitar ini adalah satu favorit ku...
bersih shiroji nya yg seputih salju dan kemilau cahaya gin rin turut menyita mata ketika ia berenang diantara kawan2nya di kolam rumah..
dengan ini, saya tawarkan bagi teman2 di forum unutk memiliki Koi ini dengan harapan dapar menikmati keindahannya di rumah...
size ikan ini sekitar 27 an cm... untuk sex??


-lelang kita mulai sekarang dan berakhir hari kamis tgl 11 Juni 2009 pukul 20:00
-Penawaran kita mulai rp 250.000 dan kenaikan berikutnya Rp 10 rb (di luar Ongkir)
-ikan diambil di rumah ya..  kecuali ada perjanjian baru dikirim atau bisa juga dengan pihak ke-3 sesuai keinginan pemenang lelang
-opsi bungkus di Rp 666.666 dengan mengetik *"SAYA AMBIL"*, atas opsi ini didonasikan 10% buat Majalah KOI'S 

let's race begin

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## artupazi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

